# The Continuous Reverse Sear Thread!



## s2k9k (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been doing a Reverse Sear on my Steaks for awhile now and try to do one at least once a week and I don't want to start a new thread every time I smoke one so I thought I would start this for all of us to participate in and enjoy. I welcome everyone who loves a Reverse Sear to post in this thread. It doesn't even have to be a Steak, anything you smoke low and finish on a very hot grill will fit right in. Just one rule, if you post Q-view then tell us your methods and techniques to include equipment used, wood types, temperatures, ect. We can all learn from each other to try new things and perfect our Reverse Sear!

I think one of the best things I have learned to do with my smoker is the Reverse Sear. These have been the best Steaks I have ever had though I have never had a real dry-aged steak or a sous-vide and would love to taste them sometime. After doing several of these I have my technique dialed in for my taste. I find a Steak that is at least 1 1/2" thick, I don't think this would work too good with a thin Steak and I sprinkle a little Spicy Montreal Steak Seasoning on it.I use a GOSM Widebody with an External Fire Box (EFB) mod so that I can use an AMNPS. I also use a CharBroil 4 burner gas grill. I heat my smoker to 215* and get the AMNPS ready, I fill a little less than 1 row with Pitmaster's Choice Pellets and light both ends. Since the Steak is only going to get less than an hour of smoke I want to put a lot to it. I like a lot of smoke and since I think I'm immune to it now I can pour it to it. I smoke at 215* between 45 minutes and 1 hour, depends on the Steak.  After about 30 minutes I fire up the grill on high taking it to 500*+. When the Steak reaches 110* IT I throw it on the grill for 1 minute 20 seconds per side. I will rotate it at about 30 seconds just to give it a good cross-hatched look to it. I like my steak right between rare and med-rare and this method gets it right where I love it every time.  

I stopped at the store today and they had Filet Mignon on sale for $2/lb less than the T-bones and Strips so I picked out 2 nice looking ones and they weighed in right at 18oz.




















Here's a 27oz T-Bone I did awhile back. It didn't look that big in the butcher case until she threw it on the scale but it was the best looking steak they had. I thought I would just eat half of it and have the other half for lunch the next day but it was soooo goooood I couldn't stop eating and all of a sudden it was gone:













OK now it's your turn, show me what you got and tell me how you did it so I can take what I think is perfect and make it even better!


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey, great thread idea!

I've been working on this for years and am glad to see more and more people showing interest.

S2K9K, I'll share my experiences and if you're interested will post some pics tomorrow when I get off work...

I buy ribeye by the slab, dry age for two weeks, cut, vacuu-seal, and then sous vide/pasturize to lock in that (what I consider) perfect 2 week dry age.  At this point, depending on frige temp I can store the individual steaks for a month or so.

When I want a steak, I remove from vacuu-seal pouch, apply rub, smoke at 250* for 30-40 min (flipping at about 90-95*) aiming for an IT of about 215* or so at which point I remove and place on my custom red neck engineered searing station consisting of a louisiana cajun turkey fryer with high flow regulator which will heat the cast iron skillet I place on it to a balmy 1000*.  I sear about 30s on side one and about 10s side two and am left with a perfect med rare steak...every time.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 8, 2012)

SupercenterChef said:


> Hey, great thread idea!
> 
> I've been working on this for years and am glad to see more and more people showing interest.
> 
> ...


I would love to see some pics!

That's a great sounding process, I don't think I'm anywhere ready for something like that but would love to taste it!

(I hope you meant 115*)


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 8, 2012)

I am a huge fan of the reverse sear as well. I'm guessing he meant to say an IT of 115* instead of 225* as well. But hey if you like your meat to be like shoe leather more power to you.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 8, 2012)

eek! 

Sorry about that...yes 115* sounds much better ;)

I'll put up the pics tomorrow afternoon...

(of course I've left off most of the little details you learn along the way like dab away moisture before sear, apply salt and refined oil etc...)


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry I'm a couple of days late, here are those pics I promised. 

Here is the dry aged beef...it's an old pic, when I was trying to figure out the perfect 'age' for my tastes...so every few days I'd slice off a slab...







Here is a plate of cut two week aged beef...







...trimmed...







...vacuu-packed...







...in the sous vide supreme...







...my sear station...minus the cast iron skillet...







...and a couple pics of the end result--perfect medium rare may be difficult to appreciate, I think the red plate threw the color balance off a little...?













I know...a little tangential to the reverse sear topic, but I hope you enjoy...


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks SSC! That looks wonderful!!! I would love to try that, maybe some day I'll get the nerve (and knowledge) to try it!


----------



## michael ark (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks great! Looks like you got you burrner up and running again.Thumbs Up


----------



## i bleed blue (Jul 12, 2012)

I do reverse sear when doing pork steaks (sliced bone-in pork butt). It comes out so lovely and the taste is out of this world.


----------



## matt44 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks very much for the information. I'm going to try these this weekend and I'll post some pictures for you to see. I'm new at all of this so I hope it turns out well.  Thanks again!


----------



## smokedreb (Sep 14, 2012)

I was wondering if a reverse sear would work on a prime rib I love that crunchy exterior


----------



## luke duke (Sep 17, 2012)

Wagyu tri-tips













B09577.jpg



__ luke duke
__ Sep 17, 2012


















8D2A4E.jpg



__ luke duke
__ Sep 17, 2012


















2556CF.jpg



__ luke duke
__ Sep 17, 2012


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey SupercenterChef,

Can you explain that sous vide process?

I would love to understand exactly how you do that and I bet I am not alone.

Thanks,


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm excited.  Doing my first reverse sear tonight on my MES.

I had a nice NY strip in the fridge, so I seasoned it with the same seasoning I have been using for years.













100_3990.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012






First I coat that baby in good olive oil then I sprinkle on kosher salt, granulated onion, granulated garlic, and some fresh ground pepper.

Then I put the steak in a sealable container and pour on some worchestershire sauce, close it up and put it in the fridge for about an hour.













100_3991.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012






I will continue to post as this progresses.  I am basically following the information you guys posted on the SMF Continuous Reverse Sear Thread. No one has ever steered me wrong here.

More to come....


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 29, 2012)

You are going to love it! Low and slow in the smoker and watch the IT as it gets close then get that grill as hot as you can and remember it doesn't take long on the grill. 

Looking forward to the finish!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 29, 2012)

You were right Dave!!!!  Love it. 

So I put this baby on the MES.  Notice the onion that the pit probe is poking through.  This will come in handy later...













100_3992.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012






Just like everyone said, I left it in the smoker for about 45 minutes or so, until the IT reached 110*.

During that time I got the grill going in the side yard.













100_4001.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012






I put the steak on the grill and seared on both sides for about 45 seconds each.













100_4002.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012


















100_4004.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012






My son helped....













100_4005.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012






Looks beautiful.

I allowed the meat to rest for about 5 minutes then cut into it...PERFECTION - med. rare just the way we like it!!!!

One steak feeds all three of us, me, Steph, and Trevor.













100_4007.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012






Not the best cut of meat, but delicious all the same!!!

My plate...remember that smoked onion?  There it is with some saute'd mushrooms.  Also had a side salad.













100_4008.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012






Steph wanted her steak in with her salad.













100_4009.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Sep 29, 2012






Everything turned out great.

My only complaint...not enough smoke.

I did not want to fire up the WSM so I used the new MES with some mesquite chips.  Luckily, I have already ordered my A-MAZE-N smoker, so the next time I will be sure to get plenty of smoke.

Thanks everyone for checking out my q-view and for the wonderful assistance.

If you like the q-view be sure to click on that green thumb and give me some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Thanks again,


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey Bill, that looks Wonderful! I'm happy it came out Perfect! Great write up and Q-view! You'll never want to eat a steak any other way now! I hope you got some Pitmaster's Choice pellets with that AMNPS, they are the best and you are going to love the AMNPS!


----------



## ellymae (Sep 29, 2012)

I am a big fan of the reverse sear... Here's a steak I did a week or so ago. 

I use a BGE, cook indirect in the 230* range over Humphrey's lump charcoal and either hickory or cherry. 













IMG_1612.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Sep 29, 2012






Take it to internal of about 125* ~ an hour or so.. 













IMG_1618.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Sep 29, 2012






Take it off and open the Egg up - probably in the 450 - 500* range.. 

Sear about 2 minutes/side













IMG_1620.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Sep 29, 2012






Let it rest for about 10 minutes. 













IMG_1623.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Sep 29, 2012






Dig in!













IMG_1628.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Sep 29, 2012


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 29, 2012)

Are you sure that's a steak and not a whole rib roast? That thing is huge!!! Looks really Awesome!! Great job!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 29, 2012)

WOW Ellymae!!!  Makes my little NY strip look like a turd.


----------



## ellymae (Sep 29, 2012)

Dave, 

I buy the whole rib roast and cut them into one bone steaks. I share with Big Al


----------



## supercenterchef (Sep 30, 2012)

Bill asked about the SV technique as it relates here.  I don't want to hijack the thread, but will try to give some input...

There have been many (interesting) SV threads in these forums and it seems to be a technique viewed with a mixture of awe and fear.  It should be noted that though it can certainly be a very safe method of food preparation...it can also be a very dangerous one.  I'll let ya'll peruse the other threads for safety debates, and will say only that I agree with JJ, in that a proper SV set up is a MUST (ie converted rice cookers don't count).  I personally use the SV Supreme and love it.

I first started trying SV combined with the reverse sear in my quest for the perfect steak...long story short...it's not perfect, but provides an interesting alternative.

You can cook a ribeye in SV at 130* in about 1-2 hours or pasteurize it in 3-4 hours.

Studies say most people can't tell the difference between a well prepared steak vs the SV then reverse sear...I cook for some pretty discerning foodies and they've come to some interesting and valid conclusions...

When prepared med rare the SV steak will not be as 'bloody' appearing, nor quite as juicy; however, pasteurized, it will be more tender. 

How do I use this info?

For the steak snobs I prepare via the methods you guys describe...slow cook at about 250*, then sear...when done well, this method is hard to beat.

I use the SV as a 'steak bridge' for the guys who like their steaks med (or worse).  I SV pasteurize at 130* for 3-4 hours then store (fridge temp will dictate how long is safe) for up to a month...then when I'm cooking for a party I use the same 250* protocol I described in an earlier post--pull at 120*, sear, etc.  See the beautiful possibilities?  I can cook various preparations basically the same way...comes in very handy...

So while temp-wise, these SV steaks are med rare, because of the prep, they aren't as pink in the middle...I've gotten great feedback from the guys who usually only go for the medium steaks...

Hope this helps...

SSC


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 13, 2012)

100_0672.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*Just about 3 lbs of tri tip, marinaded in worsty and Montreal steak seasoning.*













100_0673.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*Baby Taters and Brussels Sprouts, butter and PaPa's Stuff*













100_0677.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*Into the smoker it goes, drilled a hole into the side and used a lamp repair kit*

*to  put my maverick probes in.*

*Works slicker than snots on a door knob*.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















100_0674.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*After it reach an IT of 130* slapped it on my Big Red Gasser,*

*Which was going at about 450-500**













100_0675.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*Quarter turn just for cool grill marks*













100_0676.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*About 1 1/2 min on this side, time to turn it over*













100_0678.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*3 min. and wrapped up to rest*













100_0679.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*1/2 hour later, ready to slice*













100_0680.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*The wife wanted to show off my ninja slicing skills*

*so she took over the camera*.













100_0681.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*Man it's looking good....*













100_0682.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*All sliced up*













100_0683.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 13, 2012






*Tri Tip, Smoked Baby Taters, Smoked Brussels Sprouts, Broccoli Cole Slaw, cottage cheese,*

*Sauteed mushrooms and onions.*

*Time to eat...see ya!*

*Thanks for looking.*


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 13, 2012)

That looks Awesome Papa!!!


----------



## steven g hindi (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to eat those steaks!


----------



## treytexag (Oct 15, 2012)

One of the best lookin' steaks I've seen in a while.  Outstanding sir!!


----------



## kjsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

I loves me some tri-tip!!!


----------



## kegsandeggs (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been lurking in the shadows but had to jump into the conversation on this topic as I did a reverse sear for a prime rib roast last Christmas and will never order prime rib at a restaurant again.  I spent a bit of time searching for various prime rib recipes.  Normally I find several I like and borrow a little from each to perfection.  This time around, the recipe sounded so good that I decided to follow it nearly word for word.  Here is the recipe/method I followed:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/grilled-prime-rib-recipe_b_799877.html

Don't let the Huffington Post URL throw you as the article has no political undertones, just a fantastic recipe.  I even used the cow crust, horseradish cream and garlic mashed potato recipes as I thought everything sounded great together.

I've been very dissatisfied with my local grocery chain meat quality, so I've gone almost 100% to the local butcher.  However, in this case, I found a great deal and was able to be talk to the grocery butcher to get really picky with the roast.  I'm only cooking for three of us, so I didn't need a very big roast.  If I recall, it was in the 5-6lb range.

I bought the roast a couple of days ahead of time, patted it dry and rubbed the outside with kosher salt to dry age it.  Here it is after just two and a half days of dry aging:
 













ribroast.jpg



__ kegsandeggs
__ Oct 15, 2012






I trimmed off the bones per the recipe and used the cow crust wet rub.  I let the rub sit for about 8 hours:
 













rubbedroast.jpg



__ kegsandeggs
__ Oct 15, 2012






Why waste a perfectly good rack of beef ribs.  After all, the chef has to have something to gnaw on while cooking.  A little yellow mustard glue and a quick dusting of rub:
 













beefribs.jpg



__ kegsandeggs
__ Oct 15, 2012






I wish I had a picture of the finished product before slicing, but I was bust prepping the taters, horseradish cream sauce and other sides that I forgot to take a pic before slicing.  You can see the nice crust that formed after the sear and a nice medium (wife's pref) finish on this end piece.  It was a perfect medium rare (my pref) in the middle:
 













finishedroast.jpg



__ kegsandeggs
__ Oct 15, 2012






I used my Big Green Egg with the platesetter for indirect heat, set around 300 with dry oak wood chunks for smoke.  Once it hit about 115 internally, I pulled it off, removed the platesetter and opened the vents to get the fire up to 550-600.  Finished it until the internal temp was about 128-130 degrees.

I hate following recipes word for word, but trust me, I'm not sure how this one could get much better.


----------



## epiqallison (Oct 16, 2012)

looks awesome

wow what a good idea i will enjoy doing that this weekend.


----------



## black (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*  [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## keith harris (Feb 13, 2013)

I just did a London Broil last night and tried the Reverse Sear. They turned out awesome.

I seasoned with salt,pepper and garlic powder. Smoked with Hickory wood for hour half and then put on the hot BBQ for 45 seconds a side.













photo(3).JPG



__ keith harris
__ Feb 13, 2013


















photo(4).JPG



__ keith harris
__ Feb 13, 2013


----------



## michael ark (Feb 13, 2013)

It all looks so good.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 14, 2013)

That looks really good Keith!

I would love to see a picture of it cut open!!!


----------



## the duster (Feb 23, 2013)

I did the reverse sear on some might fine strip steaks and they were a hit.  When I did not have to threaten my 9 year old with his life to finish dinner I know it was good.  Not to mention the Misses stated that this was her most favorite of all of all of the things I have smoked to date. 

Three Wegman's mighty fine 1+ inch strip streaks













reverse sear 1.jpg



__ the duster
__ Feb 23, 2013






Added some Olive Oil and SPOG and let rest for 30 mikes













reverse sear 2.jpg



__ the duster
__ Feb 23, 2013






Forgot to take pictures before doing the sear but here is after the sear (the phone on the camera does not do these justice)













reverse sear 3.jpg



__ the duster
__ Feb 23, 2013






Once again a poor picture from a poor phone camera but you can see a good medium rare and juicy













reverse sear 4.jpg



__ the duster
__ Feb 23, 2013






Right before it went into the dark abyss with the smoked tator.













reverse sear 5.jpg



__ the duster
__ Feb 23, 2013






- I smoked at 215-250ish ( I put them on the smoker to early and I had not evened out the heat plus I used briquettes for the first time ever, no kidding always lump before)

- After 30 minutes internal temp of 120 I put on the gas grill at 500+ for a minute on each side and removed (I would have used the side firebox to sear but I forgot to remove the charcoal box and put in the grate before adding coals and I wasn't going to touch it)

- I then consumed no additional sauces were needed and all were content,  on to beer can chicken tomorrow!


----------



## suie (May 5, 2013)

This was my first try at reverse sear and it turned out wonderful! I used NY strips, rubbed with Jeff's rub:













steakrub.jpg



__ suie
__ May 5, 2013






Smoked them over cherry and hickory at about 225













steaksmoke.jpg



__ suie
__ May 5, 2013






My friend I was cooking for is pregnant so went a little more done than I normally like. Pulled them at 125 degrees. Took about an hour. I wrapped the probes in foil to protect them from the high heat of searing.













steakendsmoke.jpg



__ suie
__ May 5, 2013






Let some air into fire until it was nice and hot, then seared them about a minute a side.













steakhas.jpg



__ suie
__ May 5, 2013






The cut, a nice medium. Still juicy and nice and smoky













steakcut (2).jpg



__ suie
__ May 5, 2013






The only thing I will do differently is use a rub without any sugar, which I found a little odd on steak. Still, it was delicious!!


----------



## motochief (May 6, 2013)

Gonna try this very soon. Mouth is watering right now!


----------



## motochief (May 7, 2013)

Picked up a couple filets and a Rib Eye, gonna try this tomorrow. :)


----------



## motochief (May 8, 2013)

Here is the story from tonight adventure into Reverse Sear. I loved it and will be doing this again.

Had a SPOG rub on them overnight. 













file-51.jpg



__ motochief
__ May 8, 2013






Smoked them to an IT of 118 and then threw them in the iron skillet for about 1 minute per side. 













file-52.jpg



__ motochief
__ May 8, 2013






They looked and smelled great.













file-53.jpg



__ motochief
__ May 8, 2013






They tasted even better! 













file-54.jpg



__ motochief
__ May 8, 2013


----------



## markyque (May 8, 2013)

Monday was our Anniversay (not gonna say which year) and we're thinking about going out for dinner but decided to cook at home and have something good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Went to Sam's Club and grabbed a pack of rib eyes and lobster.  I had done my first reverse sear on a 1.13 lb New York strip and loved it...time to try the rib eye.  Haven't had a lobster in the MES 30 yet so that bad boy went under the broiler.













DSC01622.JPG



__ markyque
__ May 8, 2013






Steak rubbed with SPOG and scalloped corn ready for smoke.













DSC01623.JPG



__ markyque
__ May 8, 2013






AMNPS loaded with hickory and pre-lit...ready to rock.  Loaded up at 230 degrees and pulled at an IT of 115 degrees.  

Need some more sides.













DSC01624.JPG



__ markyque
__ May 8, 2013






Ah yes...Sweet potato fries tossed in EVOO and black pepper...baked (I'll try smoking that later...wife thinks I have a smoking obsession...I could be smoking worse things 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) dipped in a sour cream and brown sugar mix...yum.  Red Lobster Cheddar Bay biscuits in a muffin tin...way better than Red Lobster as it's crisp all the way around and we don't skimp on the butter/seasoning mix.  And of course the wife's main event, a 3/4 pound lobster (no she didn't eat it all
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).













DSC01626.JPG



__ markyque
__ May 8, 2013






Check...













DSC01625.JPG



__ markyque
__ May 8, 2013






and check.













DSC01627.JPG



__ markyque
__ May 8, 2013






His...













DSC01628.JPG



__ markyque
__ May 8, 2013






and Hers.













DSC01629.JPG



__ markyque
__ May 8, 2013






After I pull it from the smoker at an IT of 115, it hits the preheated gas grill for 45 seconds...turn it 90 degrees for another 45 seconds for the crosshatch then ditto on the flip side. 10-15 minute rest and this gives me my perfectly cooked steak that is ever so slightly north of medium rare. Buuuurrrrrpp!


----------



## s2k9k (May 8, 2013)

Marky, That is a really Awesome looking anniversary dinner!!! Congrats! on another year and many more to come!!!


----------



## s2k9k (May 8, 2013)

There's been some really Great looking reverse sears lately!!!

Keep them coming, this is everyones thread to show off their skills!!!!!!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 10, 2013)

There are very few things my wife will give me credit for but cooking a steak is one of them.  My oldest leaves for Alaska tmrw which will be his permanent duty station for a couple of years.  Only Airbourne unit in the Pacific Theatre so I hope he isn't deployed right-a-way.  Anyway, we are having the entire family over for a steak dinner to send him off.  I asked my wife about trying this reverse sear thing, but she told me not to try it with everyone coming over.  Got a bunch of 1 1/4" great looking ribeyes with the lip left on.  Give me a couple of weeks and I will try it.  Here is what I have gleamed of the process, but please correct me if I'm wrong:

- smoke to an IT of 115

- sear for 45-90 seconds per side

Got it right?  I like mine medium-rare.

The in-laws like theirs medium-well to shoe leather.

Any suggestions?

Doug


----------



## s2k9k (May 10, 2013)

Hi Doug, you are about spot on with the med/rare. If you are a good steak griller then you should be able to tell doneness by feel. Even though I smoke to temp when searing I still go by feel.
For the in-laws, put their steaks on the smoker about 15-20 mins before yours and take them to about 135*, they should come off about the same time and if theirs still isn't done enough just sear it a little longer and just go by feel.


----------



## supercenterchef (May 11, 2013)

Looks good, Doung--I agree 100% with Dave

...since you're a 'steak guy'--I've found the hotter and shorter you can sear, the less 'target middle' your steak will have.  At 900-1000* I sear about 30 sec per side, but have to go 50-60 sec on 700-750*


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 11, 2013)

I was way off on my first try as usual.  One steak for my mother-in-law.  It turned out great (to me), but not what I wanted for her.

After feeling and tasting the texture of hers, I definitely will explore this more.

They were some good looking "choice" but hers could have passed for "prime" after cooking.  Tender as all heck and the fat had almost completely melted into the meat rather than dripped down.  I could see each muscle fiber group separately - they almost totally gave up and just folded under their own weight.

I will definitely be trying this again.  I just have to get a little more familiar with the process as I'm a "build the fire twice - high heat and flip once guy".

I may have just found a better way to cook a steak (at home) thanks to you guys.

I use a charcoal Weber so I can only get my sear at about 525 - even after double loading it.  I seared for about 70 secs and it turned out nicely.


----------



## dr k (May 16, 2013)

S2K9K,

(@ 215* for 45min.-1hr.)  When I remove the steaks @110* IT to get my Kamado to 500*+ will that affect the sear time much from your 1 min. 20 sec./side?

-Kurt


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2013)

My butcher  pal that gets me bellies had a sale on beef.... $5.99 for ribs... $2.49 for bottom rounds (2 cases)...   My freezer is full..  So he drops off the 7 Rib, rib roasts (2) and I cut them into 1 and 2 rib portions...   Here is the 1 rib, rib steak/roast......

Seasoned...













1 The Rub.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






After 4 hours in the smoker at 140 ish













2 The Smoke.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






...  113 deg.... I can live with that.....

I did not have the therm in the roast while it was in

the smoker...













3 Smoke Temp.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






4 sided sear on the grill....  IR Temp of the

grating showed 680 deg..... that will work....

The white dot with the squiggles.....   I think that is a vertebrae

with char from the grill on it...













4 The Sear.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






Another side













4.1 The Sear.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






Removed the bone so I could slice that hummer

into 2 equal hunks.... 













5 Remove the Bone.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






2 equal slices right down the middle.... Bride grabbed hers

and it's on the plate with baked spud and sour cream and who knows what else... 













6 Slice in Half.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 8, 2013






My first reverse sear.... first hunk of meat that would lend itself to that 

style of cooking...  Bride said I did good, very good....  She ain't talking me into doin'

the cookin'.....  no how, no way.......  I'll just keep strugglin' with the easy stuff.... and chokin' down

my mistakes...

For those of you who ain't tried this reverse sear stuff.... It makes for very good grub..... 

Dave


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 9, 2013)

I've now tried this three times.  Way off on the first try - way underdone for what I was trying to do.  Second try was exact opposite, but that's because I seared it too long.  It started pouring down rain while I was trying to sear and I couldn't get them on and off how I wanted.  Third time was the charm - sort of.  I would say they were between a MR and and M.  However, they were very tender and tasted good.

I usually like my steak a true MR - and maybe even a little on the rare side, but even though this one was a little closer to M, it was super tender and still had the beef flavor that I love in a MR steak.  This process does produce a more consistent doneness through-out, which I like.

I didn't add any wood to the smoker while I was cooking them, but they still picked up quite a bit of smoke flavor.  I have to think that it is from previous smokes, but I was surprised at how much smoke flavor it picked up without any smoke added.
 

Slowly cooking them to a certain IT is easy to do.  I think the key to getting the steak you want with this method is the time and temp of the sear.  I use charcoal so my temps fluctuate.

I would not call this a better way to cook a steak, but more so a different way that is very good.  That's good because even the best steak gets old


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I've now tried this three times.  Way off on the first try - way underdone for what I was trying to do.  Second try was exact opposite, but that's because I seared it too long.  It started pouring down rain while I was trying to sear and I couldn't get them on and off how I wanted.  Third time was the charm - sort of.  I would say they were between a MR and and M.  However, they were very tender and tasted good.
> 
> I usually like my steak a true MR - and maybe even a little on the rare side, but even though this one was a little closer to M, it was super tender and still had the beef flavor that I love in a MR steak.  This process does produce a more consistent doneness through-out, which I like.
> 
> ...


Jax, evening.... You are right about it being a different way to cook steaks...   I have charcoaled and added mesquite, which I like...  I've had rib roasts in the oven, which I like....  I've pre smoked 1" steaks and grilled and fried on a cast iron griddle in the kitchen, which I liked...    But the long, long smoke has never been in the recipe for cooking a steak or a roast....    It's different.... produces a very uniform doneness in the meat.. which I like.....  and the additional smokey flavor is very good, which I like....   I guess it boils down to I like steak anyway you can cook it... especially a RIB steak....  

When smoking in a temp controlled smoker, the finished "doneness" is very easy to control....  The finishing sear is easy to control...   Just one more way to try and satisfy the carnivore.....    Now I have to experiment more....  

Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 9, 2013)

Glad you tried Dave! And really glad you liked it!

I also like to do larger ones then slice and sear...mmmmmmm......here's one I did a couple of weeks ago:












102_1380.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


















102_1385.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


















102_1387.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


















102_1392.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 11, 2013)

That looks so good.  I may have to talk the wife into doing a rib roast for Dad's Day.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 12, 2013)

I worked in a steakhouse for years and this way is so much better.


----------



## lauralee (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All, new to smoking here.  My Grill is having issues.  I could do the reverse sear on a cast iron pan but I'm curious -- what about throwing the steaks under the broiler for a few seconds each side?  Or would that cook into them too much?  (I love the broiler for crisping up fat.)


----------



## suie (Aug 1, 2013)

LauraLee said:


> Hi All, new to smoking here.  My Grill is having issues.  I could do the reverse sear on a cast iron pan but I'm curious -- what about throwing the steaks under the broiler for a few seconds each side?  Or would that cook into them too much?  (I love the broiler for crisping up fat.)


I bet the broiler would work just fine. Just get it as hot as possible so it sears quickly. That should help insure that the inside doesn't get overdone. On the grill it usually doesn't take more than a minute per side.

Good luck, and if you end-up trying it, let us know how it works!


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 3, 2013)

LauraLee:  my 2 cents for free (worth what you paid)...

The broiler will certainly work, but I favor the cast iron as the direct heat will provide a much better sear

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## lauralee (Aug 3, 2013)

SupercenterChef said:


> LauraLee:  my 2 cents for free (worth what you paid)...
> 
> The broiler will certainly work, but I favor the cast iron as the direct heat will provide a much better sear
> 
> Let us know how it turns out!


Well, I discovered last night that my broiler shuts off automatically when the oven temp reaches 500 anyhow.  SO annoying.  I am really tired of stoves and ovens that try to protect me from myself by shutting the broiler off based on oven temp (how can you broil without direct heat?  Why call the setting broil?) and gas stoves that won't let you turn the gas down below a certain point. (I assume they assume I'll let the flame go out and end up gassing myself, but the temp it drops to is too high for certain things).  I suppose that's a topic for another forum though.  SO right now the case iron sear is my new plan next time I do steak in the smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2013)

LauraLee said:


> SupercenterChef said:
> 
> 
> > LauraLee:  my 2 cents for free (worth what you paid)...
> ...


LauraLee, Ever try leaving the oven door open ???      

Dave


----------



## lauralee (Aug 4, 2013)

Dave, thanks -- I did try that, with both my oven and my toaster oven but they both keep shutting off anyhow.  OK, well, I left the toaster oven cracked open just an inch or two.  I'll try really opening it up.  I remember my dad broiling meat that way when I was a kid, with it open a few inches.  The oven automatically shuts off when the door is open.  It seems to be a "feature" of some sort.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2013)

Don't cha just hate the safety police.......


----------



## edwardalt (Sep 2, 2013)

Picked up two 2" thick KC Strips on sale.













IMG_00135.jpg



__ edwardalt
__ Sep 2, 2013






Seasoned with Rufus Teague's Steak Rub and a little Three Little Pigs Memphis Style Rub.

Slapped 'em on my UDS running around 225 or so.













IMG_00137.jpg



__ edwardalt
__ Sep 2, 2013


















IMG_00138.jpg



__ edwardalt
__ Sep 2, 2013






Flipped 'em at about 90 degrees IT.













IMG_00140.jpg



__ edwardalt
__ Sep 2, 2013






Foiled and rested the steaks at about 122 to 124 IT.

Cooked foil pouch potatoes and grilled asparagus w/ a little olive oil and Paul Prudhomme's Vegetable Magic.













IMG_00141.jpg



__ edwardalt
__ Sep 2, 2013






After the asparagus came off the grill, cranked the gas and seared the steaks for about 90 seconds on each side.

Plated -













IMG_00142.jpg



__ edwardalt
__ Sep 2, 2013


















IMG_00143.jpg



__ edwardalt
__ Sep 2, 2013






I like my beef medium plus, so these came out perfect, plenty juicy.

Not sure how well the sear worked.  Next time I'm bringing out the cast iron ...


----------



## magnoliasmoker (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, I've got to admit I've never heard of the Reverse Sear method, but you guys/gals have me curious. I've always been a steak lover above all and anything else, my favorite steak is the one that comes off my own grill. Anyways, after reading this thread today I went and got one of my favorite cuts, New York Strip. I gave it a good rubdown with my favorite recipe, brown sugar, garlic powder, onion powder, & seasoned salt, planning on putting it in the MES tomorrow after work. Qview to follow tomorrow...













20130903_192719.jpg



__ magnoliasmoker
__ Sep 3, 2013


----------



## magnoliasmoker (Sep 4, 2013)

Attempted my 1st Reverse Sear Steak tonight, it didn't turn out quite like I hoped, but that was due to bad preparation on my part. It only took a little over 40 mins to reach an IT of 145 (I like my steaks MW usually). I realized earlier I didn't have enough charcoal to really heat the grill up super hot to sear it after the smoke, so I threw in a few hickory chunks, hoping to get the temp up. Overall though, I can definitely see the benefits of cooking a steak this way, vs the traditional method. I could really taste the rub I put on it a lot better than I could if I had grilled it the full time as I normally do. 

Onto my MES it goes! I kept the temps around 225 to 230 the entire time. Smoke was Pitmasters Choice via AMNPS













20130904_180814.jpg



__ magnoliasmoker
__ Sep 4, 2013






40+ minutes later, onto my grill to sear













20130904_185509.jpg



__ magnoliasmoker
__ Sep 4, 2013






Finished product! I guess my only gripe was the lack of better searing marks, but that's purely cosmetic, and maybe a bit OCD on my part lol. And yes I eat on paper plates, I'm a bachelor!! Easier to chunk the plate in the garbage than to wash 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















20130904_185757.jpg



__ magnoliasmoker
__ Sep 4, 2013


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 26, 2013)

I forgot about this thread until after I posted on my 1st Tri-Tips, but here's a sneak peek...

Simple seasoned with Sea Salt and fresh-cracked black peppercorns:













4.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ Sep 26, 2013






130* I/T over charcoal and hickory for smoke @ average grate temps of around 205-208* with peaks/valleys of around 225*/190* (5-hr smoke):













7.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ Sep 26, 2013






Same coals from the smoke went into a grill to preheat the grates for several minutes for a 2-min/side sear @ approx. 700* grate temp:













10.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ Sep 26, 2013


















16.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ Sep 26, 2013


















17.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ Sep 26, 2013






A nice med-rare all the way through...a little bit of rainbow effect, but a nice smoke ring...did I forget to mention, fork-tender @ 3/16" thick slices, and delicious??? OK, now I said it...GREAT eating piece of beef, and I highly recommend it!!!

BTW, Dave, GREAT thread you got started here...love the idea!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'll try to drop in a few more over time, as I do a lot of reverse sear with smaller cuts, myself....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## magnoliasmoker (Sep 27, 2013)

Going to attempt this again tonight. Can someone explain to me the purpose of flipping the steak over after it reaches a 90 IT? If it's in the smoker, isn't it more or less getting uniform heat all around?


----------



## njfoses (Sep 27, 2013)

MagnoliaSmoker said:


> Going to attempt this again tonight. Can someone explain to me the purpose of flipping the steak over after it reaches a 90 IT? If it's in the smoker, isn't it more or less getting uniform heat all around?


I personally do not flip on any reverse sear's during the smoking phase and have not seen any negative side effects.


----------



## suie (Sep 28, 2013)

njfoses said:


> I personally do not flip on any reverse sear's during the smoking phase and have not seen any negative side effects.


I agree, I never flip during the smoking process. Only when doing the sear.


----------



## magnoliasmoker (Sep 28, 2013)

Well my 2nd attempt at reverse sear was a huge success!! Sorry for the lack of pics. I smoked at about 220 this time with a mix of hickory & cherry, took the steak to an IT of around 140, then seared it a minute on each side, turning it halfway through on each side for good sear marks. I diverted away from my usual steak rub, and used Jeff's rub, turned out excellent! Also, I made a vegetable salad, so to speak. Consisting of yellow & orange bell peppers, sliced sweet onions, squash, zucchini, & shredded carrots. Poured some italian dressing over it all and let it sit in the smoke for about 2 hours. Enjoy the pics!













20130928_165235.jpg



__ magnoliasmoker
__ Sep 28, 2013


















20130928_165825.jpg



__ magnoliasmoker
__ Sep 28, 2013


















20130928_170022.jpg



__ magnoliasmoker
__ Sep 28, 2013


















20130928_170106.jpg



__ magnoliasmoker
__ Sep 28, 2013


----------



## bwarbiany (Oct 2, 2013)

So I most definitely want to try this, for both steaks and burgers. To do so, I really think I need a cast-iron griddle. (And let's face it, who doesn't need an excuse to buy a griddle?)

I homebrew, so I have some pretty strong Bayou Classic propane burners that can apply some SERIOUS heat if my gas grill isn't up to the task.

My question is: *What am I looking for when buying a cast-iron griddle?*

I see 20" by 10" models on Amazon, up to a 28" by 14" model that's probably as large as I'd want to go.  The difference in cost isn't enough to concern myself with, but obviously a bigger unit is heavier, harder to store, and may be unwieldy if there's no meal that will really use the extra space.

Will the larger unit be worthwhile, or overkill?  Any ideas on brands, models, etc?  I'm an Amazon Prime member so I don't have to worry about shipping costs, but if there are good in-store deals on these items, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a 14" x 16" C/I grill/griddle, and it is a bit of a challenge to get even heating over one burner. I try to buy USA made C/I when I can (such as Lodge), but that's not always possible (i have some Chinese C/I which always seem to have minor issues..not to mention it didn't pay a US worker to be made). C/I griddles seem to perform much better with a larger heat source than a typical gas burner can produce, or, use a charcoal fire underneath, spread out as larger as the C/I piece to get really nice, even heat. If you have a larger burner that can run on med/low flame would be the best choice for gas heating...heat the C/I slowly and evenly until it reaches your desired surface temp.

Eric


----------



## bwarbiany (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks, Eric.

These are the two primary options I was looking at...



Obviously the Bayou Classic is a lot larger, and heck, for the price I could *almost* get two Lodge's.  I'm just wondering if there's a good reason to go either way.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 4, 2013)

Unless you plan on using it often for larger amounts of food, and maybe camping or gatherings, I would go with the smaller Lodge. It's size is about right for most small portable camp stoves, anyway. The large Bayou, @ 28" is actually too large for a standard camp stove, but would work for a larger two-burner units, provided it has large diameter burners for even heating, that is.

For one or two pieces of meat, to do a reverse sear, a C/I skillet in the 12-15" range will do a fine job, and is not nearly as large or heavy to carry or store as a grriddle. I have a 15" and have made large enough side dishes in it for over 20 people. Skillets are just so much more versatile for my type of cooking needs, but for you a griddle may be the most versatile.

Eric


----------



## supercenterchef (Oct 5, 2013)

> I homebrew, so I have some pretty strong Bayou Classic propane burners that can apply some SERIOUS heat if my gas grill isn't up to the task.


Yeah, baby...that's what I'm talking about!  I can get mine to over 1000*, but aim for about 900* for the perfect sear (more properly, char).  My go to cast iron is my Lodge 12"...perfect for doing two steaks at a time, and with its heat retention I can do several batches pretty quickly...


----------



## supercenterchef (Oct 5, 2013)

Edit:  Sorry, duplicate deleted...


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay, tried the Reverse Sear for the first time tonight. Very good results, but as I was cooking 1" thick T-bones, they came to temperature very quickly, & didn't absorb a whole lot of smoke. Next time I'll try thicker meat.

I also didn't see the need to employ 2 different devices, so did both steps on the Weber OTG. At 230° +/-, they came to 120° IT in about 15 minutes. I then threw in a few more hot coals, and moved the steaks to direct heat for about 1 minute per side.

But here they are, with a generous sprinkling of Tatonka dust. And a couple of hickory chunks tossed in.













004.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Oct 6, 2013






Finished and plated with a couple small, baked potatoes, and some refrigerator pickles.













007.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Oct 6, 2013


----------



## hickorybutt (Jan 23, 2014)

I did a reverse sear on 7 Porterhouse steaks this past weekend.  We had some friends over.

Unfortunately, I didn't get any pictures until one of the very last bites.  I was so focused on making sure my temps were right and getting the meat straight from the searing grill to the plate that I didn't stop to take a picture until I was almost done with the steak.  Put them in my smoker at 230*, using red oak, until they reached a combined avg internal temp of 110*, then threw them on my Weber kettle grill for 60ish seconds each side.  The kettle was loaded down with a ton  of charcoal, trying to get as much heat on them as I could.  All-in-all, they were the best steaks I have ever cooked...  And really the best steaks I have had for that matter outside of the dry-aged prime porterhouse I had in NYC back in December...













Steak.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Jan 23, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2014)

Some one say reverse sear?













adamphone353_zpsd763c8e0.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 2, 2014


















adamphone354_zpsbf9f17f6.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 2, 2014


















adamphone356_zpse9d52c35.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 2, 2014


















adamphone357_zps0bd96f5a.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 2, 2014


















adamphone359_zps62004861.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## hickorybutt (Oct 22, 2014)

I bought some prime grade ribeyes from Costco tonight and reverse seared them on the weber kettle grill.  Fantastic...  I'm actually depressed it's over.













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Oct 22, 2014


----------



## big nut brewer (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's my first attempt at a reverse seared steak!  I seasoned these NY strip steaks with motreal steak seasoning and then smoked them to 110deg in my MES30 with apple pellets with my new AMNPS.  Here is a shot of them just pulled from the smoker:













20141231_175530.jpg



__ big nut brewer
__ Dec 31, 2014






Then I seared them for less than a minute each side on the Weber charcoal grill:













20141231_175636.jpg



__ big nut brewer
__ Dec 31, 2014






They got a little more char on them than I would like due to some flare-ups, but swmbo approved:













10801896_10203630506979374_6177881835465486086_n.j



__ big nut brewer
__ Dec 31, 2014






Served with mashed taters and gravy, baked beans, and a homebrew Belgian Dubbel!  Can't wait to try this again!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2015)

Big Nut Brewer said:


> Here's my first attempt at a reverse seared steak!  I seasoned these NY strip steaks with motreal steak seasoning and then smoked them to 110deg in my MES30 with apple pellets with my new AMNPS.  Here is a shot of them just pulled from the smoker:
> 
> They got a little more char on them than I would like due to some flare-ups, but swmbo approved:
> 
> ...




Hey.....  They look perfect to me.....  still got some twitch left in them.....


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree with Dave - awesome looking steaks.  That's what a reverse sear is "supposed" to look like - BLACK on the outside, PINK on the inside.  Perfect.  Great cook!


----------



## dingo007 (Jan 1, 2015)

There is some awesome steak on this thread....it was making me hungry....so I went and got a boneless prime rib roast.....













04488EB7-79B5-4D0A-AB80-2436E05352A4_zps0kmwsv86.j



__ dingo007
__ Jan 1, 2015






Cut that beast down into 4 x 26oz steaks.....













42E40822-732D-4BEB-8746-F5A2FAEA03C3_zpsztcqpt40.j



__ dingo007
__ Jan 1, 2015






Vac packed 2 for next time....SPOG'd and wrapped the other 2 and stuffed them in the fridge....got busy with work...came back a week later....













2673BA2D-0C22-4FB9-9BFA-703191018D5E_zpszqpc6w67.j



__ dingo007
__ Jan 1, 2015






half loaded the AMPTS with Pecan...first hour smoke only no heat....then 175F until IT of 120













548D2771-46F8-4E2B-9261-417DF69321E0_zpsc2yq8odk.j



__ dingo007
__ Jan 1, 2015






@ IT 120F i seared them on my inside griddle (too cold out)













245BC23F-5D85-4BA2-948A-7160AF4AE635_zpseeui75qm.j



__ dingo007
__ Jan 1, 2015






Served with fries, asparagus and bernaise sauce.....Easily the tastiest steak i've ever eaten!













8F09C189-427F-4D9A-AE79-099C77584430_zps5vlssgap.j



__ dingo007
__ Jan 1, 2015






By far my best attempt at Reverse Sear...this is my first attempt with the MES and AMPTS...it made it so much easier than my old brinkman gasser. I think next time I'll pull it at IT 115F...these were great but went past my "perfect" steak.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## gary s (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice  Looks very Tasty

Gary


----------



## dingo007 (Jan 2, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice  Looks very Tasty
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary....

I've got the other two 26ozers in the fridge....taunting me....calling out to me....I dont know how long I can hold out before I try this again! (Assuming that eating 52 oz of steak in one week is not a good thing...)


----------



## edwardalt (Aug 10, 2015)

Dingo your prime rib sure looks good!!!

Got a 26" Weber for my birthday and breaking it in the right way, with a 2" thick ribeye, hasselbacks, and corn.













IMG_5569%25255B1%25255D.JPG



__ edwardalt
__ Aug 10, 2015






Cut in half and shared with my better half.













IMG_5574%25255B1%25255D.JPG



__ edwardalt
__ Aug 10, 2015






Plated.  Next time I won't cook the corn quite so long.  It's nice having this much grill space!  For my first time with this grill it turned out pretty good ...


----------



## bofos2002 (Feb 15, 2016)

I never had heard of a reverse sear until I got my smoker a few months ago. I tried it once recently and was a big hit with the wife and daughter. This week United had NY strip on sale for valentines day so I figured I'd try another. I ran across this thread looking for tips and Y'ALL rock! Anyway...I figured I'd return the favor with my experience yesterday. Special thanks to PGSmoker64 for the onion idea.

I rubbed these with olive oil and used lemon pepper, garlicsalt and a dash of Grill mate -montreal seasoning. They are about 1" thick. I covered and put in fridge for about 2 1/2 hrs.













20160214_143301.jpg



__ bofos2002
__ Feb 15, 2016






I have a MES 40 and added another temp probe Maverick HD8 . They seem to be within a degree or two of each other. I started at 215 degrees but wasnt getting enough smoke so went up to 220. I had about a quart of water in the pan and a couple of halves of red onion on skewers.













20160214_171958.jpg



__ bofos2002
__ Feb 15, 2016






I used a mixture of hickory and pecan..I pulled them at 115 IT after an hour - maybe 1:15













20160214_182417.jpg



__ bofos2002
__ Feb 15, 2016






 I put the steaks on the gas grill at 500 for 50 seconds each side let rest for 10 mins then plated with my wife's lemon pepper saute'd mushrooms that had the smoked onion saute'd with them..those onions are spectacular with those mushrooms!!













20160214_191837.jpg



__ bofos2002
__ Feb 15, 2016






Steaks are perfect med rare ...mine (pictured) was a bit more to rare because i like it that way.Added a baked potato and tossed salad..













20160214_192135.jpg



__ bofos2002
__ Feb 15, 2016






Thanks for all the posts.. this is a great community


----------



## jeepsjeep (Mar 30, 2016)

IMG_1087.JPG



__ jeepsjeep
__ Mar 30, 2016


















IMG_1086.JPG



__ jeepsjeep
__ Mar 30, 2016


















IMG_1085.JPG



__ jeepsjeep
__ Mar 30, 2016






OOPs, backwards again, must be the beers!.   Anyway, had to ck out this reverse sear thing, I had some eye round I cut for the kids (they wont eat fat) the 2 larger are for me and the wife.  Unfortunately I don't have any cut pics of the eye rounds, cause the kids mowed em down so quick!  For being such a lean meat, they were tender as can be...oh, I put sea salt fresh cracked peppercorn and powdered garlic dust on each before letting rest for 40 minutes.  275 degree all, pulled the eye's out after 15 minutes, rest,  seared each 1 minute, little butter, approx 500 degrees, rest, 10 min. sliced across grain, did the same for the ribeyes, except 5 more minutes in the oven.  I know, no smoker involved, this wont happen again, i swear.   Just got home late and did it this way, next time smoker, but I can say, they will ALWAYS be reverse seared!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 31, 2016)

If you would like to replicate the 1200° broiler temps that the high end steakhouses use for searing, the following works very well without raising the IT of the steaks.













000_0353.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 15, 2016






Applying a Super Sear in smoking hot skillet containing butter and oil.

Mr T


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Mar 31, 2016)

There are some really good looking steaks here...


----------

